# SA Farm's 2015 Kidding Thread!



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2015)

My very first kidding thread! I'll change the title to kidding when we get closer to actually having kids on the ground! I can hardly wait! 
I'm so used to kidding in Feb/March, that it's weird waiting until May for all the kids to be born!
*
Gruff#3*
Gold and White Nigerian Dwarf buck



 

*Granny* 
Roan with White Nigerian Dwarf doe. This will be her 4th Freshening (1 buckling, 2 doelings, 2 doeliings). She's supposed to be due the beginning of March.


 
*Chance*
Black and White Nigerian Dwarf doeling. This will be her First Freshening and she should be due the beginning of May.


 
*Maple*
La Mancha doe - not sure what her coloring is called? Tri? Anyhow, she's due end of April and it'll be her 3rd Freshening (?, twins - one of each). 
She actually belongs to my sister now, but if she has a doeling, I'll probably keep it.


----------



## goat-heaven (Jan 6, 2015)

I one due this month then other one in march in the last one in april


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 6, 2015)

Following!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2015)

are your fences chain link?  Will be


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 6, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> are your fences chain link?  Will be


Yeah. We want to get all of our acreage fenced with non climb horse fencing, but we can't do that for a while, so we use 10x10 dog kennels and move them around  The one with Gruff is permanent that we built for our actual dog, but since he lives in the house, Gruff took it over


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 8, 2015)

I was looking through pictures - a favorite pass-time of mine especially when I can't sleep - and apparently I took pictures of Granny as early as September and actually put the date on them...
Here she is September 17th -Normal




October 3rd - slight bump or wishful thinking? This was about when she was supposed to have been bred...




December 18th




January 2nd - obviously very pregnant (she's never been _this_ big before!) Usually I'm questioning whether or not she was even bred at all the month before she's due and I've always known the approximate week she's due, so she's really throwing me for a loop this year! 
  
Maybe she is due beginning of February instead?  So much for my record-keeping  That'll teach me to try something new!
Either that or she's going to surprise me with triplets or quads!
Stay tuned to find out as the drama continues...here...on Seneca Acres Farm


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2015)

I love your thread title... "Waiting Thread" 

Yep... waiting - that is an great description!

Chance looks soooo tiny! I have a doe that we acquired 2014 and she is tiny too! Looks like I will be waiting a long time to breed her. 

What can I say about Maple!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 8, 2015)

what a good looking group.  since lamanchas are my breed of choice guess which one i like best, lol.  will continue to follow.  my does are due the last of feb and the first of march.  the ewes are due this month.  i sure hope it warms up before the lambs get here.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 8, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I love your thread title... "Waiting Thread"
> 
> Yep... waiting - that is an great description!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought it was apt! 
Chance _is_ tiny! She's about 17 inches tall - 2 shorter than the buck. And I got a picture of Gruff with Maple which tells you how tiny_ he_ really is  (Yes, he had to climb up on a boulder to breed her ) Should be the easiest kidding ever for her!
 



goatgurl said:


> what a good looking group.  since lamanchas are my breed of choice guess which one i like best, lol.  will continue to follow.  my does are due the last of feb and the first of march.  the ewes are due this month.  i sure hope it warms up before the lambs get here.


Thanks. One of my first goats was a La Mancha and I've always loved the breed thanks to her! My sweet Samba, how I miss her still 
I got Maple and her daughter with the intention of having a few Mini Manchas  So hoping she has a little doeling for me to keep!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 9, 2015)

Some pictures from today. Granny is going to pop before March, I'm thinking...Still no udder development, but she had a little bit of discharge going on today...losing her mucus plug... She's also looking a little lower from the side and less bulgy from the top. Also starting to think she may actually just be bigger than usual because she usually has girls...maybe I'm due for some boys? 
She's acting about the same as she was this time last year...
So we may have end of January or beginning of February kids after all 
She likes to go the beginning of February usually - Feb 8 two years ago, and last year the 3rd. 
 
Chance is looking good. Mostly just cute and fluffy atm since she's not due until May! 
Her coat is so thick and soft!
 
In case you guys haven't noticed...I'm not very good at patiently waiting...
But I'm great at obsessing and worrying and sharing pictures


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2015)

That's okay post all the pictures you want


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 13, 2015)

So had the camera out with me to take pictures of the goats the other day. Was going to post them yesterday, but with everything going on, well, didn't get around to it.
Granny's kids are definitely starting to shift around in there! She's carrying them a little lower and today I noticed that her udder is just starting to develop.

   
 Everything goes well. I really need some good things happening around here!

No visual development in Chance, but she's adorable, so here are some pics


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2015)

for Good Luck!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 13, 2015)

They ARE cuties!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 13, 2015)

Lovely little ones!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Kid kids kiddies....cant wait to see youuuuuuuu!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 24, 2015)

I went away for a few days, so Granny's house is a little messier than usual  She's looking huge! Carrying them a little lower, but ligs are still there and not much more development udder-wise.
  
Maple is doing well. Early yet for her, so she isn't showing, but she's so pretty I figured you guys would want more pictures of her


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 25, 2015)

Maple IS pretty. Hoping for pink for you.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2015)

I was really on Granny's case today, poor girl. She was having some discharge on Sunday, so I've been keeping an eye on her, but with a snow-storm going on tonight, I figured I'd watch her extra closely 
She's been doing her stretches and she's got a bit more bag - nothing serious yet though.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

Storm?!! Watch for kidding  

We're on watch here too!!!


----------



## catdiva6 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm waiting right a long with you!  Hopefully we will both have new little fur babies very soon!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 3, 2015)

Still no kids 
Chance is gone to her new home, so there won't be pictures of her kid/s sadly.
Granny is keeping me busy watching her. I swear she's the queen of the doe code. Random ligament loosening, super sucky randomly. Fiend for food. Still not much of an udder yet, though and the ligs aren't gone, so she can't fool me 

Maple had a bad day today. Apparently she wasn't making/absorbing her vit. B. Vet came out, gave her a shot and whatnot and she's back on her feet this evening, so hopefully she keep recovering!!

No new pictures. Probably get some of Granny one of these days. Of course, I may be away for a few days next week, so that's when she'll want to kid


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2015)

Been a little busy and haven't been able to keep up...
What is going on with Maple?

Why did you sell Chance?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Been a little busy and haven't been able to keep up...
> What is going on with Maple?
> 
> Why did you sell Chance?


Apparently Monday night Maple didn't want to be milked, kept kicking up a storm. Having to dry her off this month anyway, they figured she was just 'weaning' them. Went out in the morning and she was down with her head flung back and a fever and whatnot. So they called the vet out and he wasn't hopeful, but figured it was a Vit. B deficiency and gave her a shot and some anti-biotics and whatnot to be on the safe side. By the time the vet got there, her temp had actually dropped below normal and she was drooling and stuff 
Last night Maple was up eating and drinking, still a little off, but recovering. Hopefully I'll hear today that she's continuing to improve.

Sold Chance because it's looking more and more like the move is going to happen. I'd prefer to find her a good home now when she's got a couple of months left before she's due, than later. Granny's too far along to sell and Clover's already spoken for, so things are moving along there.
We won't be able to take very many of the animals with us, unfortunately


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 4, 2015)

hope you get good news about Maple 

so is vit B something one keep on hand?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> hope you get good news about Maple
> 
> so is vit B something one keep on hand?


It's a good idea, apparently. Especially since the vet had no idea why goats can randomly stop producing/absorbing it...?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)

Omg granny is big, big, big! Our ewe mammy is just about that size but she isnt due until march. 

Good Luck and I am sooooo following


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 4, 2015)

Isnt Vitamin B deficiency Polio in goats?  Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> Isnt Vitamin B deficiency Polio in goats?  Glad to hear she's doing better.


Don't know and I wasn't there, so I couldn't ask.
She's doing even better this morning. They're going to give her another shot to be on the safe side, but she's pulling through so far!  she keeps recovering!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 4, 2015)

To quote this website: http://www.jackmauldin.com/goat_polio.html
"The main cause of this disease is either a thiamine deficiency or the stopping of the thiamine activity in the rumen. Thiamine, or vitamin B1, is a major part of the rumen processing that occurs with carbohydrates and amino acid in the rumen. Decreased processing activity leads to cell death in the brain and swelling from excessive accumulation of watery fluid in brain cells and tissues. The symptoms originate from the damage to the brain. "​I thought of this because of an episode of Dr. Pol I watched!  The do had her head flung back like that and was screeeeaming.  Polio causes swelling in the brain, but if caught quickly (like you did), they can often make a full or nearly full recovery.  If I'm not mistaken a staggered gait, different vocalization and staring or gazing can happen afterwards if there was some injury during swelling, but he said it doesn't effect their quality of life, usually.

I will have Vitamin B on hand by the end of this month for this reason alone!  Again, glad she's doing better!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks @Sweetened! I forwarded the information to my sister


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 7, 2015)

Granny shouldn't be waiting too much longer. She's become a huge suck and her udder is growing more now. Ligaments are loosening but not gone, so won't be tonight. 
I'm hoping she has them tomorrow night


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 7, 2015)

I love your mancha! They have such a wonderful personality and are so smart. Good luck on kidding.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, she's not going to have them tonight either 
She was missing one lig and the other was soft this morning, but they're back this evening  I can hardly wait for them to just disappear already!

  
  

Anyone want to hazard a guess on how many or what gender(s)?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 8, 2015)

Trips. Two does and a buck.

My girls are also playing peek-a-boo ligs.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 8, 2015)

Twins: 1 buck & 1 doe.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 13, 2015)

Still a waiting thread... Boy, she looks pleased with herself, making me wait forever


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 13, 2015)

She probably likes all the attention you are giving her...


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 13, 2015)

Boy do i know that coy look. I swear i can hear them snicker and hoofbump as i walk out


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 13, 2015)

goatboy1973 said:


> Twins: 1 buck & 1 doe.


x2
Good luck and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 24, 2015)

Granny is still hanging on, guess my original dates were right after all! She's even bigger, if possible, and I'm starting to expect either two big bucklings or triplets. Quads would be interesting, but I'm actually hoping not. 
Since my original breeding date was right, it's looking like she'd be at 140 this week. She's got a bit more udder developing as well.
Pics are about a week old:


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 26, 2015)

Not yet...Ligs are still playing peek-a-boo and her udder is finally starting to fill. Nothing else to report at this time.
As soon as both ligs are 'gone' it will be time - at least she's been consistent with that!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Mar 2, 2015)

Still waiting 
She's getting close though. Udder finally making progress filling up, doing her stretches, sitting on her haunches, etc.  she pops this week!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks close!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 2, 2015)

Ima say... wednesday evening.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 13, 2015)

Sounds like you've reached the crazy point, so it's got to be anytime now!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 14, 2015)

Granny heard you all! 
2 big, gorgeous kids! Gold boy, flashy girl! The little doeling is to die for (In my humble opinion) and Granny is doing a bang-up job of taking care of them 



 


 


 
Don't worry, I'll post more pictures as they come along


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 14, 2015)

Hooray!!  That's wonderful news.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 14, 2015)

YAY! Finally!

Oh , they are sooooo cute. Your right that doe 

Little gold boy I think is going to end up gorgeous!
Many bucks with that coloring mature into the most handsome. Not flashy but rather regal looking!


----------



## Sweetened (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 14, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> YAY! Finally!
> 
> Oh , they are sooooo cute. Your right that doe
> 
> ...



Yep, he's going to look just like his daddy


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow! He is spitting image!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2015)

Bunch of pictures!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 18, 2015)

Very cute!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2015)

Those are some great pics! 

I really like the little boy with his butt up in the air with that curly haired tail! SOOOOO Cute!

All the pics are cute... how do you pic a favorite?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't pick...that's why I post so many


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2015)

Uhhhhggg I need a pile of kids to cuddle.  I need my does to hurry up!  Congrats on all of the cuties!  Like that Chamoise Buckskin.


----------



## SA Farm (May 29, 2015)

Well, all my goaties are grown and at homes of their own! I miss them so much already!
Granny's beautiful daughter went with her and the little buckling was transformed into a wether before he went.

Maple is doing well. She did miscarry unfortunately. She and Clover are living it up at my sisters.

Chance had a single beautiful buckling for her new owner and is a great little miller for a FF - or so I hear.

I think that's the update for all of them


----------

